# January flounder and black drum



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

With cold weather earlier in the week and extreme low tides, the flounder gigging has been slow the last few nights. Days with warmer weather and rising water levels have been much better, and tonight was a prime example. Once we stop getting "arctic blasts", and enjoy a more prolonged warming trend, the gigging action should explode. I have been seeing good action and easy limits on only the 1-2 days a week where we have warm temperatures, and this pattern should become the norm over the next month as we slowly start to warm up.

If anyone wants to go on a prime night, I still have tonight (1/15) open. The weather looks ideal, warm with light winds

*If you want to get the kids out gigging, the time is now to book a trip for Spring Break before it fills up.*

*1/14/2018*
I had the Steve C. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor early, with NE wind at 15mph and extreme low tide levels. About 2 hours after dark, the went calmed down to East at 5mph, and the fishing got much better. We started slow, gigging our first fish 1 1/2 hours into the trip. After that, we enjoyed steady action and ultra-clear water. We ended with a 10 flounder limit and 10 black drum limit by 11pm. Flounder were in the 14-19" range, typical for January.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 15, 22-24, 28-31
February: 1, 14-17, 19-22, 25-28
March: 1-8, 11, 12, 14, 15, 18-20, 22, 24-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people
 
Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

